# Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Andreas Weyel jetzt bei Shimano



## Anglerboard-Team (10. März 2006)

> Andreas Weyel verstärkt das Shimano Team!
> Seit Anfang Februar 2006 hat das Shimano Team in Krefeld mit Andreas Weyel einen passionierten und bekannten Angler in seinen Reihen.


Hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>>


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Andreas Weyel jetzt bei Shimano*

Bitte helft mir. 

  Wer ist Andreas Weyel ? 
  Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber ich kann mit dem Namen wirkklich
  nichts anfangen. #t


----------



## Kochtoppangler (10. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Andreas Weyel jetzt bei Shimano*

keine Ahnung die Boardsuche ergibt auch nur 3 treffer .


----------



## tidecutter (10. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Andreas Weyel jetzt bei Shimano*

who ist that?


----------



## Herbyg (10. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Andreas Weyel jetzt bei Shimano*

Hallo, 
hab mal im I-Net gestöbert. Soll wohl so `ne Art "Forellenspezialist" sein. #c
Viel findet man unter diesem Namen allerdings nicht.
Gruß
Herby...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Andreas Weyel jetzt bei Shimano*

Andy war vorher bei PureFishing als Forellensee- und Wallerspezialist.


----------



## darth carper (11. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Andreas Weyel jetzt bei Shimano*

Was gibt es da zu kommentieren?
Wird jetzt jeder der seinen Arbeitsplatz oder seinen Sponsor wechselt zur öffentlichen Diskussion freigegeben?


----------



## aeroplan (11. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Andreas Weyel jetzt bei Shimano*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Was gibt es da zu kommentieren?
> Wird jetzt jeder der seinen Arbeitsplatz oder seinen Sponsor wechselt zur öffentlichen Diskussion freigegeben?



 @ darth carper

 :m:m:m herrlicher kommentar!:q:q:q

 gruss aeroplan


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Andreas Weyel jetzt bei Shimano*



> Was gibt es da zu kommentieren?


Muss doch keiner, nachdem aber die Pressemeldung von Shimano kam, soll doch zumindest jeder der das will, auch die Möglichkeit dazu haben............


----------



## tidecutter (11. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Andreas Weyel jetzt bei Shimano*

warum sollte uns ne pressemitteilung zur personalpolitik von shimano hier interessieren?|kopfkrat 

oh mir fällt doch was: wenn der dann, nun ja bekanntermaßen, einen superwunderköder für xyz teuros rausbringt, verkauft der sich der sicher besser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Andreas Weyel jetzt bei Shimano*



> warum sollte uns ne pressemitteilung zur personalpolitik von shimano hier interessieren?


Keine Ahnung, falsche Frage.

Wir bieten den Firmen den Service eine Pressemitteilung zu veröffentlichen, sind aber weder für den Inhalt noch sonst was verantwortlich.

Immerhin scheint es Dich soweit zu interessieren dass Du es gelesen hast 
........... )))))


----------



## michel75 (19. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Andreas Weyel jetzt bei Shimano*

Also ich kann euch sagen, der Andy ist ein top Mann. Ich habe Ihn am Donnerstag in Sand am Main bei einer Eröffnungsfeier eines Anglerfachgeschäftes kennengelernt. Was will man da sagen er LEBT das Angeln und ich habe die Beweise gesehen. Wenn man fragen zum Forellen bzw. Wallerangeln hat er kennt fast alle tricks.


----------



## petrikasus (21. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Andreas Weyel jetzt bei Shimano*

Andy ist der Mann, der das ganze Jahr über eine Stimme wie nach der härtesten Party des Jahres hat. Habe ich auf der Angelmesse in Duisburg kennen gelernt. Er weiß wirklich wovon er spricht und gibt nicht solche Blasen wie "wenn sonst nichts geht ist dies oder das meistens absolut fängig" von sich.


----------



## glubschauge (27. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Pressemeldung: Andreas Weyel jetzt bei Shimano*

Andy Weyel ist eigentlich meiner Meinung nach "der" Experte was Spinnfischen auf Waller anbelangt. Habe das Glück gehabt ihn in Passau kennenzulernen und mit ihm zu fachsimpeln. Respekt und Hut ab was der Junge drauf hat.
Das mit seiner Stimme stimt. Er hatte vor Jahren mal ne Operartion am Hals/Kehlkopf oder so.
Auch wenn man ihn beim Fischen trifft ist er jederzeiot bereit Tipps zu geben oder zu helfen. Nicht wie bei einigen anderen Größen die sich da dann sehr bedeckt halten. 
Und der Typ versteht Spaß und blödelt gerne ruzm, kurz ein Super Typ.
Wer mal die Chance hat ihn kennenzulernen der wirds merken.
Petri Heil


----------

